# Hymer 654 A class 1991 Fiat Ducatto 2.5



## hymer654 (May 7, 2010)

*Hi Can anyone help with any knowledge of where I can get parts
or spares for any part of this Vehicle or a service Manual

Thank you*


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

you may get the service manual here (you may want email them and ask as they only list from 1994)

http://russek-publications.com/shop/citroen/citroen.html

Alternativly you can get one here on CD from Ebay:

Click here 

As for parts I will let members who know about that help, welcome by the way 

MHS...Rob


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi you get spares from Hymer Uk they will ask for your van's serial number. 
Tel: +44 (0)845 6055 471


----------

